# Gran Teatre del Liceu de Barcelona



## LuxFiat

Can somebody tell me what "Liceu" is in "Gran Teatre del Liceu de Barcelona"?  Is it "Grand Theatre of the Barcelona Colosseum"? Or is it "Barcelona High School Grand Theatre" ? Or none of the above?
Thank you!


----------



## Agró

A "Liceu" is a school. Nothing to do with the Colosseum. 



From Wikipedia:
En el año 1837, un Batallón de la Milicia Nacional, con Manuel Gibert Sans al frente, creó, en el Convento de Montsió, que se encontraba en los alrededores del actual Portal del Ángel, el _Liceo Filodramático de Montesión_.
 La finalidad de la nueva entidad era, por una parte, promover *la enseñanza musical (de aquí el nombre de Liceo)* y, por otra, la organización de representaciones escénicas de teatro de ópera, por parte de los alumnos.


----------



## LuxFiat

Thank you!
How would you translate "Gran Teatre del Liceu de Barcelona"? "Grand Theatre of the School of Barcelona"? Does that sound right to you?


----------



## Agró

My try:

"Grand Theatre of the *Music School* of Barcelona", as a "Liceu" is specifically a music school here.

Does it sound fine to you?


----------



## LuxFiat

It sounds perfect.
Thank you, Agro'!


----------



## Traduita

Hi
I disagree. No translation of Liceu is needed here. The Liceu is generally known as Grand Theatre of the Liceu or something like that. The names of places, bulidings etc. are normally left in the original language, they are usually not translated any more. 
If you translate it into _Grand Theatre of the Barcelona Music School_ or whatever, there is a chance many people will not understand which theatre you are talking about. 
Grand Theatre of the Barcelona Music School is good, of course, if you are trying to explain what the name of the theatre means, in a parenthesis or a note.


----------



## Agró

Jo tampoc no ho traduiria. Estic d'acord que els noms propis no s'haurien de traduir, però han demanat una explicació del que vol dir "liceu".


----------



## Namarne

I agree with Traduita (OK, and with Agró). Even we people from Barcelona think at "Liceu" as the name of the theatre. On the other hand, there is another school of music in Barcelona, the Conservatorio Municipal. If I'd read in English "Barcelona Music School" I think I'd understand the _Conservatorio_, it meaning exactly "music school".
(I think Agró is right about the origins of the term, but you can believe that many people in Barcelona don't know that in the Liceu there is a school of music as well as a theatre).


----------



## Traduita

Sí. M 'he expressat de manera taxativa  per si LuxFiat pensa traduir-lo, penso que seria un error.


----------



## LuxFiat

Thank you all!  I needed the translation so that I could put it in parentheses, but from what you say it would be better to just leave it alone. That's what I'll do.
Again, thank you.


----------

